# MySQL Zeitdifferenz mit Datetime



## el_espiritu (21. September 2003)

Ich konnte bisher keine hilfreiche Info finden zu dem Thema, wie man mit MySQL aus zwei "datetime"-Werten die Differenz bildet und die Ausgabe in "Std:Min" erhält.
Oder lässt sich das mit PHP eleganter lösen. Der Differenz Wert wird ebenfalls als "time" in der Datenbank gespeichert.
Könnte mir dabei mal jemand helfen?


----------



## Mark (21. September 2003)

Hi!

Ein bißchen über Differenz steht 
hier 

Ansonsten immer zu Empfehlen:
MySql


----------

